# Changing a ballast in Recessed lights



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

What is the best way to change a ballast in a recessed can light where it is hard to get your hand into? Any tricks?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*long*

I usually recommend just buying a new fixture. It's usually cheaper but when we must get in I use my tools with looooong shafts and magnetic. Really long needlenose work good too


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Charging for 2 hour minimum per can is a trick I learned.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If there's an attic, doing it from up there is probably easier. Take the trim out underneath and then go change it out up above. If no attic, then have fun doing gynecology.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> If there's an attic, doing it from up there is probably easier. Take the trim out underneath and then go change it out up above. If no attic, then have fun doing gynecology.


Been thinking about going into that field. I heard there were a lot of openings!:laughing:


----------



## Jeep (Jul 23, 2012)

There is no trick, at least none that I have found.. 

We have several high rise condo's with 6" lights running down the hallways. Its very difficult to stand on a ladder while trying to get both hands inside the 6" opening. 

Be sure to turn off power (especially if you're working with 277V) and have a good flash light, take your time, have patience and it will all work out.. 

Good luck


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Takes about 20 minutes per fixture. I changed out quite a few in a bank chain one Sunday. Easy work.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> What is the best way to change a ballast in a recessed can light where it is hard to get your hand into? Any tricks?


Isn't the ballast mounted to the jb cover?


----------



## Jeep (Jul 23, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Isn't the ballast mounted to the jb cover?


Yes... and the trick is to put everything back together when finished..


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

The electronic cfl ballasts aren't that bad, specially with the push in connectors. Now the emergency back up ballasts.... pita


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

Way back in 2012 when this question was first asked they used solder and friction tape, in 2015 we now use Tesla induced ionic transmission to a self regenerating carbon plasma nano-tube which have no serviceable parts -


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> Takes about 20 minutes per fixture. I changed out quite a few in a bank chain one Sunday. Easy work.


I just three in our local dmv, it took me about 30 per fixture one you consider clean up, toting ladder in and out.


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

*ballasts in cans*

Yep, I have done too many to count in many stores as a commercial service electrician working for nation wide companies. Seriously hundreds of cans.
Tip one is to use your cell phone or a camera device to get the ballast numbers.
Tip two is to have the power off. This is not always convenient to the store manager during business hours. Try to get there during slow hours. Good luck on this one. Especially if like me you visit several stores in a day. See if you can disconnect it a a nearby J box. Supposing you are in a T bar ceiling of course which makes it much easier to just come at it from the next 2'x2' or 2'x4' panel.
Tip three is as said before study gynecology or laproscopic surgery. You are not going to change fixtures in a retail store for a ballast changeout, sorry. Hopefully the installer was kind to you. If not remeber both sides of most of these fixtures snap off and you may be able to get some slack in the wires that way.
Good luck, a half hour is a normal time for these. Sometimes I get lucky and can cut my time in half.:laughing:


----------

